# Gout?



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 4, 2013)

So, looks like nature has gifted me with what appears to be gout.  Yay me.

So, avoiding the chemical and surgical routes, I'm looking at holistic and natural healing options.

Right now, ACV, cherries, pomegranates, blueberries, grapes, strawberries and raw organic honey, along with alot of green and black teas, and water.

Anything else to toss in the mix?


----------



## Steve (Sep 4, 2013)

I've heard from friends with gout that alcohol can be a trigger, as can caffeine.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 4, 2013)

Bob Hubbard said:


> So, looks like nature has gifted me with what appears to be gout.  Yay me.
> 
> So, avoiding the chemical and surgical routes, I'm looking at holistic and natural healing options.
> 
> ...



What made you think you had it?
I only ask because I get bad pains in my big toe joints.  Comes and goes.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 4, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> What made you think you had it?
> I only ask because I get bad pains in my big toe joints.  Comes and goes.



Careful consideration of symptoms, and possible triggers.  Other option seems to be bunion.  Will be talking to my doc about it shortly. 6th worst pain ever.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 4, 2013)

Steve said:


> I've heard from friends with gout that alcohol can be a trigger, as can caffeine.



I haven't had any alcohol in weeks, and my caffeine intake wasn't really outside my norms.  Turkey & cranberries are other triggers (red meats, organ meats, shellfish, asparagus, and a few others). But don't usually bother me.  I'm trying to remember other times I had similar "locked toe" feeling.  I'll get that "need to pop the joint" feeling sometimes, this was the first time it was agony. (as in walking wasn't possible for a few hours)


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 4, 2013)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'm trying to remember other times I had similar "locked toe" feeling.  I'll get that "need to pop the joint" feeling sometimes, this was the first time it was agony. (as in walking wasn't possible for a few hours)



Yes that's what I get.  Hmmm I should keep an eye on it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 4, 2013)

Side note: 1 tbls Organic Apple Cider Vinegar with "mother", mixed with 1 tbls raw organic honey, 8 oz filtered water and 2 oz organic berry squeezings, wasn't that bad.  Bit tangy, little fizzy, slightly refreshing and completely weird.
LOL


----------



## seasoned (Sep 4, 2013)

I do Bragg's organic raw unfiltered ACV with spring water organic honey and organic "Cinnamon". Google cinnamon and gout and get back to me. I'm on my 4th qt of Bragg's and my old joints are loving it. 16oz per day of the above mixture throughout the day.
I just googled cherries and they seemed promising also.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 4, 2013)

Found this http://www.online-herbal-remedies.com/herbal-remedies-for-gout.html


Mayo Clinic states:


> Certain foods have been studied for their potential to lower uric acid levels, including:
> 
> 
> *Coffee.* Studies have found an association between  coffee drinking &#8212; both regular and decaffeinated coffee &#8212; and lower uric  acid levels, though no study has demonstrated how or why coffee may  have such an effect. The available evidence isn't enough to encourage  noncoffee drinkers to start, but it may give researchers clues to new  ways of treating gout in the future.
> ...


 http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/gout/DS00090/DSECTION=alternative-medicine


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 5, 2013)

Aye, mate, if it's gout you'll know easily enough for the pain is immense.  A friend of mine at work gets it in one of his feet and when he has an attack then there is no option whatsoever of him coming to work.

Avoiding triggers is a good policy but don't turn your face away from medication - we are talking serious, grown men crying, levels of pain with this beastie.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 5, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> Aye, mate, if it's gout you'll know easily enough for the pain is immense.  A friend of mine at work gets it in one of his feet and when he has an attack then there is no option whatsoever of him coming to work.
> 
> Avoiding triggers is a good policy but don't turn your face away from medication - we are talking serious, grown men crying, levels of pain with this beastie.



yeah, that sounds about right for the pain level.  It was "I might want to go to the ER, yes, I just might want to do that" level.  Which for me to consider the er takes a lot.


----------



## crushing (Sep 5, 2013)

Bob Hubbard said:


> So, looks like nature has gifted me with what appears to be gout.  Yay me.
> 
> So, avoiding the chemical and surgical routes, I'm looking at holistic and natural healing options.
> 
> ...




I don't know much about gout, but it doesn't seem to me like adding all those sugary foods (fruits and honey) to your diet would help all that much.  Maybe there is a better way to get your vitamin C?

There is some information here regarding gout as well as personal anecdotes here that you may find interesting or helpful.  http://www.marksdailyapple.com/gout-primal-paleo-diet   I like to refer to Mark's Daily Apple because it has helped me understand diet and nutrition so much better.


----------



## Mauthos (Sep 5, 2013)

I tend to suffer from gout on and off, supposedly related to my diabetes (thankfully I haven't had an issue for a long time) and if you are not adverse to using medication I always found that taking disolveable asprin really helped as it took the swelling down of my foot and eased the pain quite considerably.

Fingers crossed you get it sorted though, definitely not a pleasent thing to experience.


----------



## harlan (Sep 5, 2013)

Dang...but this was a timely post! Had a cortisone shot last month for arthritis in my toe, and felt great. One month later...can't walk...it's 10 times worse!

Guess I know what it is now...

http://www.webmd.boots.com/arthritis/gout-symptoms-causes


----------



## K-man (Sep 5, 2013)

I wouldn't get too exited about vitamin C. There is absolutely zero evidence to support its use in treatment of gout. In fact, tomatoes which have high levels of vitamin C can aggravate gout. But firstly you need to make sure what you have is gout. Normally there will be swelling of the joint, normally the big toe, and there will be a some redness and heat. Treatment is likely to be one of the older non-steroidal anti-inflamatories such as indomethacin and possibly colchicine. Allopurinol can be used, once the condition has settled, to help reduce recurrence.

In the meantime, drinking plenty of water helps to reduce the build up of uric acid. Good luck with the treatment, it is a real bugger of a disease. :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 5, 2013)

o cours it's tomato season and what am I eating by the ton?  lol


----------



## harlan (Sep 5, 2013)

Until the bloodwork comes back, I'm going to read up on it.

Have to add something: in the past month I've developed a taste for lemon juice concentrate (offshoot of another experiment of mine). Once a week, not every day, a half cup of juice over ice and sweetened. Talk about PUCKER! lol!

I HAVE noticed that all my joints, my whole body, 'feels' better the next day.

Anecdotal...but repeatable.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 5, 2013)

Regarding sugar, I think it depends on what type of sugar and how much.  Right now, I've been avoiding HFCS as much as possible (I use cane sugar, raw honey or stevia at home, only drink sugar sweetened drinks when out, or water) due to other concerns. I'm seeing references to higher gout issues in hfcs users. 

An article I read (dont have the link) made distinctions between frutose and sucrose, and hfcs.  The hfcs was very bad, and one of the ose's was worse than the other.  frutose I believe.
It also said when looking at fruit juices, that the organic, nothing but juice was best.  Avoid if you see added water, and added sugars, preservatives, etc.  


Couple of links, take with grain of salt. 
http://www.draxe.com/5-all-natural-ways-to-beat-gout
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/96164.php
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...uit-juice-and-soda-increase-risk-of-gout.aspx


----------



## seasoned (Sep 5, 2013)

It's a bit long but I think it's worth the effort to watch it. You are right about the different types of sweeteners. High frutose corn syrup "HFCS" is in many foods and makes you wonder why. If it tastes good people will buy it, so they put just enough sweetener in many many foods for that effect. End results, it's ruining our health. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBnniua6-oM

Not trying to side tract the thread by posting about sugar, but I think the common denominator with not only gout but health in general is "sugar"...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 5, 2013)

Not a sidetrack.  I'm seeing a lot of references that our modern heavy chem/artificial/processed diet is behind a significant amount of our health issues.  All the more I think to get back to a more natural diet.


----------



## K-man (Sep 5, 2013)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Regarding sugar, I think it depends on what type of sugar and how much.  Right now, I've been avoiding HFCS as much as possible (I use cane sugar, raw honey or stevia at home, only drink sugar sweetened drinks when out, or water) due to other concerns. I'm seeing references to higher gout issues in hfcs users.
> 
> An article I read (dont have the link) made distinctions between frutose and sucrose, and hfcs.  The hfcs was very bad, and one of the ose's was worse than the other.  frutose I believe.
> It also said when looking at fruit juices, that the organic, nothing but juice was best.  Avoid if you see added water, and added sugars, preservatives, etc.
> ...


What I would say is that although 'natural' is good, these articles seem a little biased against using medication.  Certainly medications have side effects but the ones used to relieve gout are only used short term. Allopurinol which is used to prevent recurrence has been around for many years and at normal dose is generally well tolerated.

i love horse riding. Despite that I would use a car to travel any long distance. Sure I run the risk of a high speed accident but it is a low risk.  As I said, natural is great but we can still make use of modern knowledge.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 5, 2013)

To each their own........ In my case I brought my blood pressure down considerably and my rusty joints back from the brink. There are options other then.........................


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 5, 2013)

My view is, I'll go chemical when I exhaust natural options.  Had too many issues with meds, and I dislike hospital stays caused by reactions.

But the links I posted weren't on my 'solid reliable' list, hence the 'grain of salt' note. I'm seeing a lot of people, including reputable ones suggest cherries.  So I feel safe trying that. I have seen some contradictory suggestions, baking soda for example. 

I'm also drinking keffir for other reasons, and a few people have suggested this could help too.

1 persons suggestions

http://goerwitz.name/drupal/index.php?q=essays/gout


> Ease into things (diet, exercise, or otherwise)
> Stay active: Walk to work, bicycle, and play sports
> Drink enough water, especially during and after exercise
> Avoid meat and meat products; and eat them only with other things
> ...


----------



## seasoned (Sep 5, 2013)

Bob Hubbard said:


> My view is, I'll go chemical when I exhaust natural options. Had too many issues with meds, and I dislike hospital stays caused by reactions.
> 
> But the links I posted weren't on my 'solid reliable' list, hence the 'grain of salt' note. I'm seeing a lot of people, including reputable ones suggest cherries. So I feel safe trying that. I have seen some contradictory suggestions, baking soda for example.
> 
> ...



Bob, I've been making my own Kefir for 11/2 years now. Not the store bought kind, but the kind made with grains given to me. I buy raw milk close to my house and for pennies I enjoy all the benefits that probiotics can give. May not be for everyone but the information is out there on the health benefits and that suits me. I feel great............


----------



## stayalive70 (Jul 21, 2019)

Hello new guy here, 
Lately I have gotten Gout flare-ups by just working the bag for a few rounds of kickboxing.  Specially after kicking the bag with front kicks, I get flare-ups in my ankles

*Anybody relates?


----------



## jobo (Jul 21, 2019)

stayalive70 said:


> Hello new guy here,
> Lately I have gotten Gout flare-ups by just working the bag for a few rounds of kickboxing.  Specially after kicking the bag with front kicks, I get flare-ups in my ankles
> 
> *Anybody relates?


no, but I know a few people with it AND it's not the exercise that causing the gout  its your diet/ life style, though some are more prone to it than others, they make it worse by how they live.  get treatment/ medication / change diet/ stop drinking / lose weight, which ever are applicable, and if kicking a heavy bag hard brings it on, stop kicking it as hard or for as !ong seems like a sensible short term solution


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 21, 2019)

stayalive70 said:


> Hello new guy here,
> Lately I have gotten Gout flare-ups by just working the bag for a few rounds of kickboxing.  Specially after kicking the bag with front kicks, I get flare-ups in my ankles
> 
> *Anybody relates?


I don't know much about gout, but I didn't think specific activities could cause a flare-up. But since it's crystallization in the joints, perhaps it's just being irritated by the pounding. I'd tinker with some adaptations to see if you can figure what really aggravates it, and (as Jobo said ) maybe try backing off a bit on the power.


----------



## Brian King (Jul 21, 2019)

No experience with gout, but wanted to welcome you to Martial Talk stayalive70. 
Perhaps go over to the meet and greet and post an introduction. 
Good luck with the gout issue. 
Brian


----------

